# Anyone know a legit Seedbank???!! HELP?!



## SIR CHINK (Oct 23, 2008)

anyone know a legit seedbank that'll "discreetly" deliver to the U.S? Having a hard time figuring which site is legit & promising. Help pleassseee??!!


----------



## I Eat Valium (Oct 23, 2008)

Attitude Seeds! They have quite a bit to choose from, 
and they have good prices as well as free seeds. They 
get here in about 7-10 days. I have ordered there myself
3 times now with no problems.


----------



## Alistair (Oct 23, 2008)

Or, you could try Dutchbreed. They've come through for me twice, and have delivered within 6-10 days each time.  If you order from them be sure to tell them that you want stealth packaging.


----------



## SIR CHINK (Oct 24, 2008)

I went to check out dutchbreed.com & they got a sick strain *BUTTTT* when I almost did the whole "tee checkout" just to see if my visa would work, it said they're down setting up some kinda new system??? wassup with that, ya think it'll be back up in a week or 2?


----------



## 694 (Oct 24, 2008)

Try seedboutique, fast shipping and great products.


----------



## Ineedamentor (Oct 24, 2008)

marijuana seeds nl is a reliable source  beans arrived in 14 days with 5 freebies.


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 25, 2008)

marijuana-seeds.nl
seedboutique.com
drchronic.com
dope-seeds.com
bcseedking.com
nirvana-shop.com

I have recently ordered from all of these. Quick service all around, the first two send freebies, and drchronic is touchy about who he sends to. Nirvana took the longest, but had the best stealth, IMO...


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*I have always used dutchbreed. I have bought 6 strains from there before, and they have only THE BEST customer support, and the BEST stealth shipping. If you live in the us, they are the most reliable company I know of. And I have gotten ripped off before from other seedbanks.

I promise, if you wait, you will be rewarded. They take strains from various seedbanks and cross with their genetics and stuff like that. Then they inbreed, and even IMPROVE other seedbanks strains. I will quote from master chronic, an interpretation of serious seeds Chronic, a like 300 dollar strain.

Master Chronic > description > Master Chronic has bin inbred from the best Serious Seeds chronic mother and father to give this strain the ultimate high and yield with a improved taste over the original, Nice sticky dense buds and easy to clone to.

Nice, eh? And for only 40.00 you cant beat it.*


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 25, 2008)

DomsChron is right.. my friends did ordered some from dutchseeds..
we got it less than 2 weeks..  has to use prepaid visa, and all that..

but they do have good customer support.. you can call them  and tell them you are using the prepaid visa card..  found anywhere in food stores and wal mart..
be sure to tell them  to pack it in stealth package.. and send it to someone's address that you do TRUST and they do not GROW...  then you are all set to go..  you would not be found at all..


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 25, 2008)

peakseedsbc.com as well.  Not peakseeds.com ->They are a rip-off company!


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*Papabeach, the sight I'm talking about is literally "dutchbreed" not "dutchseeds."

I'm interested in who this seedbank is now *


----------



## andy52 (Oct 26, 2008)

marijuanaseeds-nl.com is the only place i will use.fast,discrete service.got my last credit card order was here in less than a week.i am in the USA


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Oct 26, 2008)

694 said:
			
		

> Try seedboutique, fast shipping and great products.


 
I've ordered from them three times now with no problems.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 26, 2008)

highgrade-seeds.com seemed to be pretty quick, great customer service as well.


----------



## asiagrower (Oct 27, 2008)

hi everyone~

I've send my order with cash to seedboutique last monday..and I'm 100% sure that they got it last friday. I ask them to email me when they shipped , but the only things I got is an autoreply eamil and no answers inside..

I'm sure that every information they need was right and clear and the payment was correct and it's not out of stock.

Just wonder that how long will they started to shipp after they got my order .. ?
I've asked them 3 times and It's very important to me ..


----------



## JBonez (Oct 27, 2008)

asiagrower said:
			
		

> hi everyone~
> 
> I've send my order with cash to seedboutique last monday..and I'm 100% sure that they got it last friday. I ask them to email me when they shipped , but the only things I got is an autoreply eamil and no answers inside..
> 
> ...



even getting seeds requires patience my friend, it will happen, and when you get them the fun begins!


----------



## asiagrower (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for you reply JBonez

this is my first time ever ordered , just wish everything is fine .


----------



## 420usagrow (Oct 28, 2008)

I have ordered from seedboutique 4 times, am waiting on 2 orders right now. At the bottom of their homepage click on my account, and then enter your login info and you can check on your orders! 420usagrow


----------



## tazz (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered from Attitude on 10/15. sent money order and seeds arrived yesterday with 12 freebies. all female seeds (i hope since that's what i paid for). highly reccommend


----------



## asiagrower (Oct 30, 2008)

thankyou 420usagrow
did you order by cc or cash ?


----------



## 420usagrow (Oct 30, 2008)

I ordered by credit card, and I got my order yesterday (10 fem Mdanzig Blueberry and 5 c9 G-Bolt seeds), came in 5 days. 
And I had a good experience with dope-seeds, an order that I placed was held up due to them waiting for a seed delivery. I emailed when the beans were a few days later than normal fot them, and Jim sent me an email the next day, explaining what had happened. I got my beans 4 days after he emailed me and when I opened it up there were 10 free Snowryder beans in there! Oh yeah, I sent my email on a Saturday, and he replied on a Sunday which is unheard of in the seed business!
My top three seed companies are seedboutique, dope-seeds and attitude.
I had good experiences w/drchronic too, but it seems he is not the type to answer emails LEO is on to his deliveries. JMO! 420usagrow


----------



## asiagrower (Oct 30, 2008)

hi 420 it's nice to hear that.
I pay by cash , so I can't check out my order .
That's why I only ask them to tell me when they started to ship .. not ask for the date I can get it .


----------



## SIR CHINK (Nov 12, 2008)

hey 420 i was checkin CH9 frm seedboutique and had a quick question. the yield they post for the fem beans is obviously just an estimate but is the yield they post *PER PLANT* or *PER M2*? *for ex: (directly frm the site) CH9 FEM SEEDS>G BOLT FEM>YEILD>Yield: 80 gr indoor with 30-45 days of veg*


----------

